# bass fishing reservoirs



## jason_0545 (Aug 3, 2011)

ok so heres my quandry i have gotten into bass fishing and every site i go says go fish by fallen trees well i fish mostly at a upground res rocks all the way round cept about 200 yds of cattails(which are in about 3 in of water) of about 1.5 miles of shoreline and there are obviously no fallen trees to fish so any tips i could get would be much appreciated thnx guys keep ya lines tight


----------



## fishingredhawk (Apr 14, 2004)

Check your PM's


----------



## Intimidator (Nov 25, 2008)

Ambush points, rockpiles, underwater structure, underwater cover, depth variation (points, humps etc), docks, night fishing flats or rip rap!
If you can learn the lake you'll catch fish!


----------



## Wow (May 17, 2010)

Many upground, man-made reservoirs (municipal water supplies)are severely lacking in deadfall, stumps, structure and points. The rocks and rip-rap will hold fish from early spring to late fall. The rocks will hold heat from the sun 'til after dark. Find and fish the transition line from mud bottom to rock rubble. Especially at steep inclines. Crayfish baits are the ticket here.
Also ask around, it's likely that the ODNR or a local fishing club dropped some brush piles within casting distance from shore. If you find them, mark the position, and work them hard.--Tim..........................................................................................................................................................


----------



## spfldbassguy (Mar 23, 2009)

As far as baits go I wouldn't overlook a suspending jerkbait,rattletrap,spinnerbait,deep diving crank,and the good ol' jig n pig this time of the year. Throw any of those around the rip rap,drop offs,and any type of vertical cover and you should be able to land some bass.


----------



## jason_0545 (Aug 3, 2011)

sweet thnx guys good advice went today caught 3 all on rattle traps 2 on a white one and one on a baby bass color biggest was 17 inches gonna hit it up again tomorrow b4 turkey dinners thnx again and good luck


----------

